# How do I get a girl out of pure manipulation



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

M16 and I wanna learn how to assure that I fuck as many girls as possible, I’m Alright looking but I wanna make sure they get attached and dependant so I can bang whenever.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (May 13, 2020)

God loves you, turn to him to find salvation


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (May 13, 2020)

figure it out yourself you slimy disabled loser



you won't


----------



## StoicSperg (May 13, 2020)

You're not gonna get anything out of that except for depression and creating more incels. The only happiness with women is faithful relationships towards marriage.


----------



## Bewusst (May 13, 2020)

Reminder this is a public forum and your future oneitis is reading this thread as we speak

It'll be over once you show your face here


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (May 13, 2020)

StormlitAqua said:


> You're not gonna get anything out of that except for depression and creating more incels. The only happiness with women is faithful relationships towards marriage.


this
it's just a cycle of depression for everyone
forever producing more incels


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (May 13, 2020)

StormlitAqua said:


> You're not gonna get anything out of that except for depression and creating more incels. The only happiness with women is faithful relationships towards marriage.









copus maximus


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> figure it out yourself you slimy disabled loser
> 
> 
> 
> you won't


❤️🌸you💞can’t🤦🏿🌺have🧚‍♀️😍An💞Opinion💝😘🥰_shut up💗_


----------



## xefo (May 13, 2020)

Edit: your annoying as fuck and don’t deserve my advice


----------



## StoicSperg (May 13, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> this
> it's just a cycle of depression for everyone
> forever producing more incels


Agreed, it may come off as a bit of sour grapes, but notice how those who slay are never satisfied. It's like being strung out on drugs or diving deeper into more inhuman pornography. Slaying will never make you happy. The point of looksmaxing is, when you find a good woman, to not have looks be a factor.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> ❤🌸you💞can’t🤦🏿🌺have🧚‍♀️😍An💞Opinion💝😘🥰_shut up💗_


This a girl @Lorsss ban it dumb negro bitch e
Just exposed herself fuck off we don't like your kind round that's woman so fuck off


Mr_chef said:


> ❤🌸you💞can’t🤦🏿🌺have🧚‍♀️😍An💞Opinion💝😘🥰_shut up💗_


Your so bait honestly


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> This a girl @Lorsss ban it dumb negro bitch e
> Just exposed herself fuck off we don't like your kind round that's woman so fuck off


🧚‍♀️💕opinions matter🌸💞🌺just not yours💘🧚‍♀️


Jimsonbobson505 said:


> This a girl @Lorsss ban it dumb negro bitch e
> Just exposed herself fuck off we don't like your kind round that's woman so fuck off
> 
> Your so bait honestly


🌺didn’t💞ask💕


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> 🧚‍♀️💕opinions matter🌸💞🌺just not yours💘🧚‍♀️


Your opinion don't mean shit as your a woman, woman were never meant to have rights they knew there place till a bunch of ugly bitches that couldn't get cock cause they were inside and out ugly decided to create a movement which wasn't even the majority as the majority of the woman weren't old neeky menopausal bitches look it up for yourself and you'll see how clapped first wave feminists were dumb cunt get out of here


----------



## Rochefort6 (May 13, 2020)

How about become someone of value. Accomplish goals, work on yourself, build character, theses are things that will get women regardless of what the simps of this forum claim.


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Your opinion don't mean shit as your a woman, woman were never meant to have rights they knew there place till a bunch of ugly bitches that couldn't get cock cause they were inside and out ugly decided to create a movement which wasn't even the majority as the majority of the woman weren't old neeky menopausal bitches look it up for yourself and you'll see how clapped first wave feminists were dumb cunt get out of here


🧚‍♀️Whatever💕you💞say🌸Doesnt💝matter🥰you’re🌺whitemale💓biatchhhhhh💜


----------



## Patient A (May 13, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> figure it out yourself you slimy disabled loser
> 
> 
> 
> you won't





CopeKilla said:


> God loves you, turn to him to find salvation


OP is on the wrong forum


Mr_chef said:


> M16 and I wanna learn how to assure that I fuck as many girls as possible, *I’m “Alright” looking* but I wanna make sure they get attached and dependant so I can bang whenever.


Almost as Strange as they come round these parts


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> 🧚‍♀️Whatever💕you💞say🌸Doesnt💝matter🥰you’re🌺white💓biatchhhhhh💜


Listening to some ghetto insecure Black bitch don't work with me considering your iq is low you probably wouldn't know what that means as your only personality traits is twerkin and shouting really loud pipe down


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Listening to some ghetto insecure Black bitch don't work with me considering your iq is low you probably wouldn't know what that means as your only personality traits is twerkin and shouting really loud pipe down


💕yo❣️fat💗mamammmaaaaa💖I slay unconditionally 🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️💞💞🌸🌸🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> 💕yo❣fat💗mamammmaaaaa💖I slay unconditionally 🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️💞💞🌸🌸🥰🥰🥰


8706 Meadow St.
Massillon, OH 44646


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> 8706 Meadow St.
> Massillon, OH 44646


Where did you get that ?! Wtf?!


----------



## Blitz (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> 💕yo❣fat💗mamammmaaaaa💖I slay unconditionally 🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️💞💞🌸🌸🥰🥰🥰


@Aesthetic @Lorsss @BigBiceps how does shit like this get through


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> Where did you get that ?! Wtf?!


Creep wtf how


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> 🧚‍♀️Whatever💕you💞say🌸Doesnt💝matter🥰you’re🌺whitemale💓biatchhhhhh💜


Is that why you here trying find out the minds of niggers and wiggers are you a closted black pilled bitch


Mr_chef said:


> 💕yo❣fat💗mamammmaaaaa💖I slay unconditionally 🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️💞💞🌸🌸🥰🥰🥰


I dare you to post your face then cause you won't so go back to pink pill feminism I bet youre on here cause you want to get in the midn of a black man scumbag you won't ever know 😂😂😂 we men lie to you woman cause we don't respect you


Mr_chef said:


> Where did you get that ?! Wtf?!


Haha now fuck off before us men do something


CopeKilla said:


> 8706 Meadow St.
> Massillon, OH 44646


Nice one g 👌🏻


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Is that why you here trying find out the minds of niggers and wiggers are you a closted black pilled bitch
> 
> I dare you to post your face then cause you won't so go back to pink pill feminism I bet youre on here cause you want to get in the midn of a black man scumbag you won't ever know 😂😂😂 we men lie to you woman cause we don't respect you
> 
> Haha now fuck off before us men do something


🧚‍♀️🌸💞Men can’t do anything❤️Men aren’t even funny💖💗🧚‍♀️🌺


----------



## tyronelite (May 13, 2020)

What a scumbag lol


----------



## TheyCallMeDevil (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> M16 and I wanna learn how to assure that I fuck as many girls as possible, I’m Alright looking but I wanna make sure they get attached and dependant so I can bang whenever.


pure manipulation u retarded or sumthing?


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> What a scumbag lol


You see this a female 😂


TheyCallMeDevil said:


> pure manipulation u retarded or sumthing?


It's a girl


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

TheyCallMeDevil said:


> pure manipulation u retarded or sumthing?


🧚‍♀️Sit on a chair❤️❤️Make it electric💕💞💗💗💘


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> 🧚‍♀️🌸💞Men can’t do anything❤Men aren’t even funny💖💗🧚‍♀️🌺


Fuck off this site bitch


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> You see this a female 😂
> 
> It's a girl


🌸🌸nobody’s💗💗taking💝💝your💕💕side🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️wallet💞💞💞💞💞😘😘😘


Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Fuck off this site bitch


💗ugly💞ass💕wallet😘


----------



## Pillarman (May 13, 2020)

Lol peak autism, you're probably one of the FDS whoroids that unironically call themselves ruthless strategists on reddit


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> 🌸🌸nobody’s💗💗taking💝💝your💕💕side🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️wallet💞💞💞💞💞😘😘😘
> 
> 💗ugly💞ass💕wallet😘


405-200-1696


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> 🌸🌸nobody’s💗💗taking💝💝your💕💕side🧚‍♀️🧚‍♀️wallet💞💞💞💞💞😘😘😘


I haven't gave a single bit of money to a girl apart from my mum but she's paid me back bitches ain't shit


----------



## Deleted member 6118 (May 13, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> 405-200-1696


Wtf stop
Okay for those of you who think it’s okay to leak personal information you’re a creep, just sayin 🤦🏿


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> Wtf stop


Haha then get off this site then there's a code with us men bitches ain't shit


----------



## Subhuman Philtrum (May 13, 2020)

someone I knew faked depression to get a girlfriend and leaked her nudes


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 13, 2020)

just don't be a submissive beta bitch. if they notice your life is as good with or without them they will wanna be with you in my experience. except if you are a real ugly subhuman. than it really is over.


----------



## sdmaster (May 13, 2020)

Your a foid? See you in the appeals


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 13, 2020)

Be yourself


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> Wtf stop
> Okay for those of you who think it’s okay to leak personal information you’re a creep, just sayin 🤦🏿


This site is for men only get out of here hood rat your presence is despised by alot of men so be carful cause some of these are angry virgins that will sell you to the deep Web if you ain't careful and to assure your safety get off this fucking site know the rules cretin
Is a girk


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Be yourself


It's a girl


----------



## Davidjolski (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> M16 and I wanna learn how to assure that I fuck as many girls as possible, I’m Alright looking but I wanna make sure they get attached and dependant so I can bang whenever.


If you're not 7psl or above then its not possible now fuck off you creepy pajeet jfl


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> If you're not 7psl or above then its not possible now fuck off you creepy pajeet jfl


It's. Girl


----------



## Davidjolski (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> It's. Girl


Oh ok


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Rochefort6 said:


> How about become someone of value. Accomplish goals, work on yourself, build character, theses are things that will get women regardless of what the simps of this forum claim.


This is a girl


Subhuman Philtrum said:


> someone I knew faked depression to get a girlfriend she sent him her nudes and he leaked it online


It's a girl shh don't say anything just tag moda


----------



## Bromose (May 13, 2020)

Just Monk max bro , girls are cope.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Bromose said:


> Ngl this site is 99% normie cucks who want to marry max and be a slave to one woman while she cheats with chad. marriage is such a cope I thought it was basic knowledge jfl.


This is a girl shh


----------



## Lars (May 13, 2020)

just looksmaxx if you are 6+ psl you can get almost every girl without 
*manipulation*


----------



## jackthenerd (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> M16 and I wanna learn how to assure that I fuck as many girls as possible, I’m Alright looking but I wanna make sure they get attached and dependant so I can bang whenever.



You just have to be a chad, that's it. There's no tricks or magic that works.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> just looksmaxx if you are 6+ psl you can get almost every girl without
> *manipulation*


It's a girl


----------



## jackthenerd (May 13, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> just looksmaxx if you are 6+ psl you can get almost every girl without
> *manipulation*



Manipulation doesn't really work/ exist either. Only if you're chad. Anything below it and it won't work. If it did, then everyone here would be manipulationmaxxing.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> You just have to be a chad, that's it. There's no tricks or magic that works.


It's a girl


----------



## TheyCallMeDevil (May 13, 2020)

im gonna rape you


----------



## jackthenerd (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> It's a girl



How do you know? What's the context? Haven't read the thread, just responded to OP's question.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> How do you know? What's the context? Haven't read the thread, just responded to OP's question.


Just scroll bit down and you'll see the hood rat black girl side


----------



## Bromose (May 13, 2020)

This just goes to show this witch thought male communities were just as evil as feminist rats who would no doubt support her if the question had the roles reversed.


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 13, 2020)

If you look like prime chico, you will be able to manipulate any girl into sex bro


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

Bromose said:


> This just goes to show this witch thought male communities were just as evil as feminist rats who would no doubt support her if the question had the roles reversed.


It


wannalooksmax said:


> If you look like prime chico, you will be able to manipulate any girl into sex bro


It's a girl


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> It
> 
> It's a girl


Op is a girl? Wtf??


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> Op is a girl? Wtf??


Yep I just wanna make sure to tell all the men as I don't want us being expolited for some shitty insta or Snapchat group chat


----------



## Pillarman (May 13, 2020)

Subhuman Philtrum said:


> someone I knew faked depression to get a girlfriend she sent him her nudes and he leaked it online


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 13, 2020)

Be GL, be nice to her then start gaslighting her. Will work better if the female is "damaged" in some way. However you sound like you have been browsing these edgy websites too much. Go do something else.


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Yep I just wanna make sure to tell all the men as I don't want us being expolited for some shitty insta or Snapchat group chat


Why isnt she banned


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> Why isnt she banned


God knows 🙄


----------



## Slayerino (May 13, 2020)

@CopeKilla how did you doxx her?! Pls leak pics of her fucking face.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 13, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Be GL, be nice to her then start gaslighting her. Will work better if the female is "damaged" in some way. However you sound like you have been browsing these edgy websites too much. Go do something else.


This a girl


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> This a girl


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (May 13, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> @CopeKilla how did you doxx her?! Pls leak pics of her fucking face.


Get this 5 likes and I’ll show her face, I caged after seeing it


----------



## Deleted member 6793 (May 13, 2020)

StormlitAqua said:


> You're not gonna get anything out of that except for depression and creating more incels. The only happiness with women is faithful relationships towards marriage.


Trusting women is a suicide. Plus i have trust issues with women and i just can't love them due to shit childhood.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 13, 2020)

Be good at sex (be GL, big dick, fuck aggressively and passionately) or start a cult.


----------



## Deleted member 6793 (May 13, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> I haven't gave a single bit of money to a girl apart from my mum but she's paid me back bitches ain't shit


Toiletss*


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 13, 2020)

What the fuck is happening in this thread?


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 13, 2020)

wtf was this thread


----------



## Slayerino (May 13, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Get this 5 likes and I’ll show her face, I caged after seeing it


Done, show her ugly face now.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 13, 2020)

Mr_chef said:


> M16 and I wanna learn how to assure that I fuck as many girls as possible, I’m Alright looking but I wanna make sure they get attached and dependant so I can bang whenever.


most manipulative people are socially successful, but they wont give out the secret. theyll just imply the secrets to eachother


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 13, 2020)




----------

